

Be Productive with Surface - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nawiD5A1_ks

======
dilithiumhe3
Oh come on microsoft. Besides the asthetic BS there is nothing that the metro
UI has to offer. I have personally used the windows 8 tablets and quite
frankly it is more of a hassle than a feature. Please, please ... do something
that is actually useful.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
>Besides the asthetic BS there is nothing that the metro UI has to offer

The Windows Desktop is not very helpful when used with your fingers.

